# Synod of Dordt



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 13, 2005)

The Synod of Dordt was held from November 13, 1618 to May 9, 1619. It responded to the remonstrance of the Arminians by producing the Canons of Dordt. Among the other fruits of this illustrious assembly was the production of a new Dutch Bible. 

A more detailed history may be found here.


----------



## JohnV (Nov 13, 2005)

I thought they also either updated or formulated the Form of Subscription. I don't find it mentioned.

[Edited on 11-14-2005 by JohnV]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 17, 2005)

Philip Schaff:



> The Synod of Dort is the only Synod of a quasi-Å“cumenical character in the history of the Reformed Churches. In this respect it is even more important than the Westminster Assembly of Divines, which was confined to England and Scotland, although it produced superior doctrinal standards. The judgments of the Synod of Dort differ according to the doctrinal stand-point. It was undoubtedly an imposing assembly; and, for learning and piety, as respectable as any ever held since the days of the Apostles. Breitinger, a great light of the Swiss Churches, was astonished at the amount of knowledge and talent displayed by the Dutch delegates, and says that if ever the Holy Spirit were present in a Council, he was present at Dort. Scultetus, of the Palatinate, thanked God that he was a member of that Synod, and 515placed it high above similar assemblies. Meyer, a delegate of Basle, whenever afterwards he spoke of this Synod, uncovered his head and exclaimed 'Sacrosancta Synodus! Even Paolo Sarpi, the liberal Catholic historian, in a letter to Heinsius, spoke very highly of it. A century later, the celebrated Dutch divine, Campegius Vitringa, said: 'So much learning was never before assembled in one place, not even at Trent.'


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 17, 2005)

Phillip Schaff:




> Orthodox Calvinism achieved a complete triumph. The Five Articles of the Remonstrance were unanimously rejected, and five Calvinistic canons adopted, together with the Belgic Confession and the Heidelberg Catechism. A thorough and most excellent revision of the Dutch Bible from the Hebrew and Greek was also ordered, besides other decisions which lie beyond our purpose.
> 
> The victory of orthodoxy was obscured by the succeeding deposition of about two hundred Arminian clergymen, and by the preceding though independent arrest of the political leaders of the Remonstrants, at the instigation of Maurice. Grotius was condemned by the States-General to perpetual imprisonment, but escaped through the ingenuity of his wife (1621). Van Olden Barneveldt was unjustly condemned to death for alleged high-treason, and beheaded at the Hague (May 14, 1619). His sons took revenge in a fruitless attempt against the life of Prince Maurice.
> 
> ...


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 17, 2005)

Here's a trivia question:

Where is the first recorded "mentioning" of TULIP as TULIP?

I have never been able to locate something concrete.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Here's a trivia question:
> 
> Where is the first recorded "mentioning" of TULIP as TULIP?
> ...



Good question, Matt. I presume the acronym is derived from the English side of the Channel. The English word for the flower, 'tulip,' dates to 1578 so it was a relatively new English word in 1619. I'd be interested as well to learn if someone has pinned down the first usage as a Calvinist acronym.

[Edited on 4-14-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 8, 2005)

I haven't been able to find the "first" usage of it. maybe we should make a contest and give away a prize.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> I haven't been able to find the "first" usage of it. maybe we should make a contest and give away a prize.



?  ?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 14, 2006)

Seriously - I still have not been able to find the first instance of it.

Hey......that gives me an idea......

see new thread on contest......


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 12, 2006)




----------

